# Kameya Box Garden



## kameya (Oct 7, 2011)

I've recently accquired three adult-sized eastern box turtles, so it's time for me to setup a new enclosure for the new comers.

Firstable, I had to find a piece of land that I can use for the new enclosure. I cleared out a roughly 30"x60" section of my sweet potato leaves garden to make room for the enclosure.






This time I went with the PVC pipes to be the main frame of the enclosure...at the time, I only had some coroplast material availble to use as the wall panels, but later I switched it to plywood materials...





Dropping the new enclosure onto the it's proper spot...





Adding the underground fence and water dish to the enclosure...





This is the finished look of the new enclosure, with the securing cover to prevent the box turtles from climbing out...





Othre accessories were also added to the enclosure...like the feeding tile, nesting sand box, and the hiding shelter...





Lastly, when I was working on this project, my next-door neighbor was also cutting down a tree on her front yard. So I went over and picked a fallen branch and used it as an obstacle course element for the turtles.





The turtles are currently living in their new enclosure, and I will post some photos of the box turtles in my next update.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice enclosure, I think you are gonna make people jealous.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 7, 2011)

That looks great.


----------



## Neal (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the idea of using PVC, what are you using as the walls? Looks like some kind of plastic.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

Very cooool....is that a blue half barrel under that bambo slat roof? I LOVE the little plastic draft strips....so tiny. 

Awesome


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 7, 2011)

looking good


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful! How are your little ones doing?


----------



## laramie (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it, it looks wonderful. You did a very good job on it.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

GRH....
It is soo great?


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

I am so jealous, and I don't even own a boxie.  
That's a great garden


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! I am also jealous!
I'd love to be able to set something up like this for my torts! I just need a backyard first lol
Do your turtles like it?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## kameya (Oct 10, 2011)

I've uploaded some photos of the box turtles...

I placed them on top of the branch for a group photo...the one on the far right is a male, and the two right behind him are females...





A few close-up shots of the sharp looking male box...










A few close-up shots of the ever outgoing female box...










A few close-up shots of the most beautiful but very shy female box...










I will just left them alone so they can explore around in their new habitat... ^_^


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 10, 2011)

As always a great job. Those are some great Easterns, your going to be having some awesome babies soon.


----------



## kameya (Oct 10, 2011)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Beautiful! How are your little ones doing?



The little ones are doing great...they are playing hide-and-seek game with me everyday...I have to look hard for them when I want to get them out to the surface... ^_^



Jacqui said:


> As always a great job. Those are some great Easterns, your going to be having some awesome babies soon.



Thanks Jacqui...I definitely hope I will get some babies out of these beautiful parents... ^_^


----------



## Tccarolina (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, I really like your shy female! Put up more pics of her when she ventures out a little!
Steve


----------

